# Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt



## harryw (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich vor einigen Wochen hier angemeldet, um von dem geballten Wissen dieses Forums zu profitieren, und habe auch schon sehr viel gelernt - vor allem die Rubrik Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge ist unglaublich hilfreich!

Inzwischen ist mein Teichprojekt so weit gediehen, dass das Teichprofil steht, und nun würde ich gerne Meinungen und Kommentare zu meinen Plänen hören.

Es soll ein Teich mit zwei Ebenen werden, Im Bild soll das Wasser vom oberen Becken A über den Damm B ins untere Becken C laufen. Die Wasserspiegel der beiden Becken werden ca. 20 cm Höhenunterschied haben. Eine Pumpe soll das Wasser von C nach A befördern.

Nun meine Frage, ist das eine sinnvolle/realisierbare Idee, das Wasser über die ganze Dammbreite ablaufen zu lassen, oder ist ein schmaler, bachähnlicher Ablauf geschickter? Mit welchem Material kann ich die Ablauffläche bedecken, ohne dass es weggeschwemmt wird? Die Ablaufseite des Damms hat ca. 30% Neigung.

Alle Kommmentare sind willkommen!

Viele Grüße
Harry


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hallo und Willkommen Harry,
Ich befürchte, das Du es nur sehr schwer hinbekommen wirst, das das Wasser über die komplette Breit, auf Dauer und ohne 'abrisse' fliessen lassen kannst.
Dafür müsste der well sehr exakt in der Höhe sein und es gibt eigentlich (egal welcher Untergrund) immer wieder Verunreinigungen...das dürfte in Summe immer wieder für Unterbrechungen sorgen.

Lieber einen definierten Bereich und den restlichen Wall mit z.B. Ufermatte bedecken und dann bepflanzen.

Als Material zum Verstecken der Folie fällt mir Momentan (als einfachste Möglichkeit) erstmal nur Steinfolie ein.

Ich habe bei mir auch einen Überlauf in den Teich... allerdings ist der noch nicht im Endstadium.
Vielleicht bastel ich mir was aus VA... oder vielleicht wird es doch auch Steinfolie... weiss ich halt noch nicht


----------



## Joerg (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hallo und Willkommen Harry,
es wird eher auf einen kleinen Überlauf hinauslaufen. Es hängt auch etwas von der Menge an Wasser ab, was du umherpumpen willst.
Dieser kann mit Steinen so dekoriert werden, dass es ein wenig nach einem Bachlauf aussieht. Möglicherweise plätschert das Wasser dann auch angenehm. 


Hast du auch vor Fische einzusetzen?
Dann würde ich den Bereich "C" deutlich tiefer und größer machen. Der Teich ist insgesamt recht flach angelegt.
Ich hab auch schon unter der Folie noch Erde weggebuddelt, um auf mehr Wasser anstatt Oberfläche zu kommen. Das tut insgesamt dem Teichklima gut.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Wenn du nicht eine SEHR starke, teure und stromfressende Pumpe betreiben willst,
wirst du dich mit einem sehr kleinen Rinnsal begnügen müssen.

Die Böschung kannst du mit Wirrgelege bedecken,
welches jegliches Substrat (Sand, feinen Kies) gut festhält und Pflanzenwachstum ermöglicht.
Die Wurzeln befestigen das dann weiter und dauerhaft.


----------



## pyro (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Anhand des Spatens schätze ich den "Damm" auf ca. 1,5m oder mehr breite. Um eine stabile und absolut ebene Kante zu erreichen müsstest Du den gesamten Damm betonieren und dann die Folie faltenfrei verlegen was kaum möglich sein wird.

Selbst wenn es möglich wäre brauchst Du eine Pumpenleistung jenseits von gut und böse und wenn dann eine so grosse Folienfläche von einem dünnen Wasserfilm bedeckt ist mag ich erst gar nicht von der Teicherwärmung reden. Leg mal im Sommer Teichfolie in den Garten und kipp eine Kanne Wasser drauf. Das wird richtig warm.

Es wird nicht funktionieren.

Der Bereich mit Ufermatte abdecken wird auch nicht funktionieren sofern Du die Pumpe nicht 24h laufen lässt. Die Ufermatte saugt Dir wenn die Pumpe aus ist das obere Becken leer und bei einer Breite von 1,5m wirst Du Dich wundern wie schnell das geht!

Ich habe bei meinem Teich eine ganz ähnliche Situation und würde Dir wärmstens empfehlen meinen Teichbauthread zu lesen. Ich habe jeden Bauschritt mit Fotos dokumentiert. Wenn Du viel Zeit hast kannst Du alles durchlesen und wirst die ganzen Überlegungen, Skizzen und zahlreiche Meinungen der Forenuser lesen. Hast Du weniger Zeit dann schau mal auf Seite 8 Beitrag 80 an, auf Seite 12 Beitrag 115, Seite 14 Beitrag 132 und 139.

Sowas würde ich Dir auch empfehlen.


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*



pyro schrieb:


> ...Hast Du weniger Zeit dann schau mal auf Seite 8 Beitrag 80 an, auf Seite 12 Beitrag 115, Seite 14 Beitrag 132 und 139.


Na komm Jürgen...jetzt hast Du schon so nen großen Beitrag gemacht...
Da wären die die 4 Links auch kein Beinbruch mehr gewesen 
Seite 8 Beitrag 80
Seite 12 Beitrag 115
Seite 14 Beitrag 132
Seite 14 Beitrag 139


----------



## teichfolie (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Lieber einen definierten Bereich und den restlichen Wall mit z.B. Ufermatte bedecken und dann bepflanzen.
> 
> Als Material zum Verstecken der Folie fällt mir Momentan (als einfachste Möglichkeit) erstmal nur Steinfolie ein.
> 
> ...



Hallo

ja mit der Steinfolie ist der Preis immer _die Sache_.
Etwa 20 € je Meter bei 60 cm Breite (eigentlich Wahnsinn) aber Wirbelschalen sind nicht wirklich billiger:?
Vielleicht auch hier die Ufermatte nehmen?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hallo Harry,
ich würde die ganze Sache anders angehen, nichts gegen Dein Vorhaben aber in
meinen Augen wird das nur sehr schwer bzw. nicht realisierbar sein.
Warum machst Du nicht nur einen Teich, und lässt diesen durch einen Bachlauf speisen.
Wolltest du mit dem oberen Teich einen Filtereffekt erzielen?
Meiner Meinung nach hättest du bei einem Teich dann auch eine ansehnliche Größe 
und auch Volumen, wo Du auch Fische einsetzen kannst.
Wenn Du unbedingt zwei Teiche willst würde ich lieber vorderhalb nochmals buddeln und
da einen kleineren Teich machen von dem Du dann über einen Bachlauf in den großen
Teich gehst.
Ein andere Punkt: gestalte doch den Flachbereich so dass er leicht nach aussen hängt
ansonsten wird Dir das ganze Bodensediment und auch die Pflanzen immer wieder in
den tiefen Bereich rutschen.
Falls Du noch was lesen willst, kannst Du auch in meiner Signatut auf meine Teichumbau
klicken, vielleicht findest Du ja ein paar Ideen.
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Servus Harry

Welchen zweck soll den dein geteilter Teich erfüllen ... Pflanzen- und Fischteich 

Ich würde so wie Markus schon geschrieben einen einzigen Teich machen ...
Nicht nur das dieser vom Volumen her größer ist und dadurch leichter zu Händeln ist, ist er auch energiemäßig viel leichter zu realisieren ...
Pumpenstrom kann ganz schön ins Gelbörsel gehen 

Was mir überhaupt fehlt sind Pflanzstufen ...


----------



## harryw (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Wow, soviel Rückmeldung - klasse! 

Ich muss mein Vorhaben noch präzisieren. Zunächst mal mehr Angaben zum Teich: Fische sind keine geplant, die Tiefe ist allerdings so vorgesehen, dass wir können, falls wir unsere Meinung irgendwann ändern. Die tiefste Stelle in der Mitte von C ist 1 m, links und rechts im Becken C sind zwei sehr sanft von 0 auf 30 cm abfallende Pflanzstufen, dann gehts steiler auf 1 m runter. Becken B wird eine Tiefe von 0 bis 30 cm haben.
Der Plan mit zwei Becken hat zwei Gründe: Erstens ist ein Gefälle im Gelände vorhanden. Das könnte man notfalls noch ein wenig ausgleichen - aber zweitens möchten wir auch ein wenig Bewegung im Wasser haben. Soll ja gut für die Sauerstoffzufuhr und gegen Mückengelege sein.
Ich möchte keinen breiten rauschenden Wasserfall, noch nicht mal einen schmalen, das Wasser sollte einfach gemächlich und unhörbar über die Wand sickern - da sollte dann eine ≤3000 l/h-Pumpe genügen. Bezüglich Stromverbrauch dachte ich an Solarantrieb, wobei ich mich da noch nicht informiert habe, ob das in dieser Leistungsklasse überhapt möglich ist. Sie soll auch nur tagsüber laufen.
Den Kapillareffekt von oben nach unten habe ich allerdings nicht bedacht - danke für den Hinweis, da hätte ich ja einen schönen Schmarrn gemacht. Saugendes Substrat an der Ablaufstelle geht also nicht. Ich könnte ja auf dem Damm die Folie zu einer senkrechten Falte aufstellen als Kapillarsperre, und einen schmalen Durchgang lassen als Ablauf, der dann mit Kies belegt wird. Wäre das eine Lösung?

Ach ja, noch was: Könnte bitte ein Moderator den Buchstabendreher im Titel korrigieren? Danke.

Viele Grüße
Harry


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hi Harry,
das mit den beiden Teichen leuchtet mir jetzt ein,
aber du solltest statt der breiten Böschung einen schmalen Bachlauf mit geringer Neigung vorsehen - eventuell serpentinenartig.
Die Kapillarsperre dazwischen halte ich jedoch für eine schlechte Idee;
lass das Substrat doch ein bissl saugen - das schadet doch nichts, du pumpst es ohnehin wieder hoch!
Nachdem da einige teure Lösungen zweifelhafter Schönheit diskutiert wurden,
möchte ich nochmal das Wirrgelege (= Krallmatte) in Erinnerung rufen:
Das wird in der professionellen Böschungsbegrünung eingesetzt, hält unter und über Wasser, kostet wenig 
und verwächst im Nu zu einer völlig natürlicher Oberfläche!

Wenn du keine Fischmenagerie betreibst, ist Sauerstoff kein Thema
und auch mit Mücken wirst du im naturnahen Teich garantiert kein Problem haben:
Die legen ihre Eier lieber in Gewässer, wo keine anderen Tiere leben oder leben können.

Die Idee mit der Solarpumpe ist lieb und ambitioniert, 
aber nur für vermögende Grünfundamentalisten oder Leute, denen Literleistung egal ist, geeignet:
Du wirst entweder sehr viel Geld ausgeben, das sich nie ammortisieren wird,
oder es wird nur pinkeln und nicht pumpen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hallo Harry,
also gegen die Mücken kann ich dir wärmstens __ Moderlieschen empfehlen,
da hast Du im Teich keine einzige Mückenlarve.
Wie du schon bereits geschrieben hast, das Gefälle könnte man ausgleichen - 
würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch machen.
Von Solarpumpen halte ich nicht viel bis gar nichts - schlechte Leistung - sehr teuer
relativ kurze Haltbarkeit - nur bedingte Verfügbarkeit.
Ich seh schon Du willst noch nicht auf den geteilten Teich verzichten, aber glaube mir,
so ist das keine vernünftige Lösung, eine gewollte Wasserbewegung kannst Du anders
viel effektiver erreichen.
Hier nochmals mein Vorschlag mach einen größeren Teich - großer Vorteil
größere Teiche sind viel stabiler, haben weniger Temperaturschwankung.
Du kannst ja wiegesagt von Deinem Gefälle her einen Bachlauf machen.
Das muss ja kein riesen Wasserfall sein, einfach eine kleine Pumpe dann hast Du was
nettes, kleines und auch immer etwas Bewegung im Wasser.
LG Markus


----------



## Zalabaksa (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hi Moderleischenking,

ich hätte gerne welche aber sitzt hier in Ungarn. Wie geht das denn, __ moderlieschen zu kaufen? bin ab und zu in Bayern zu Besuch.

LG ursula


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hallo Ursula,
hier geht es ja eigentlich um Harrys Teich, wir haben extra einige Moderlieschenthreads.
Aber eine kurze Antwort.
In Geschäften ist das immer so eine Sache, Ich habe meine damals auch von Privat gekauft.
Manche Zoohandlungen bieten ML an. Wobei ich von einem Angler weiss, dass ML gerne
als Köderfische genommen werden. Frag doch mal bei einer Fischzucht nacht, so etwas
müsste es ja in Ungarn geben.
Die Fische lebend von Bayern nach Ungarn zu transportieren halte ich für keine so gute Idee.
Was eher noch machbar wäre einen Seerosenstengel mit ML Laich zu verschicken, aber
heuer ist die Laichzeit eh schon wieder vorbei.
LG Markus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hallo Harry,

ich finde die Idee mit dem Damm sehr interessant, aber bei nährer Betrachtung würde ich den Spaten nehmen und diesen wegmachen,da es wahrscheinlich ein ewiges Projekt mit ewigen Problemen werden könnte. Um dem Höhenunterschied auszugleichen kannst Du doch ein schönes Sumpfbett um den ganzen Teich anlegen. Da Du keine Fische einsetzen willst hast Du bei diesem großen Teich nach einer gewissen Zeit auch keine Probleme. 

Ich denke späterhin wirst Du dich über den Größeren Teich mehr freuen als über die 2 kleinen geteilten. Wenn Du zum Beispiel Fische einsetzt. Dann mußt Du immer überlegen, links oder Rechts rein...

Wenn Du buddelst, mach noch ein Stück tiefer 1,50 m oder 2m, das bereust Du nicht. Du würdest bereuen, wenn Deine evtl. Fische im Winter eingehen und das wegen ein paar Spatenstichen weniger.

Solarpumpen haben wir schon heftig diskutiert und sie sind wirklich richtiger Unsinn bei geringer Leistung. Bei EBäh werbewirksam eingestellt aber die Kosten und der Nutzen stehen in keinem verhältnis. Ich habe dazu auch schon den Tasxchenrechner bemüht und mußt mich von Peter überzeugen lassen, dass der gute Strom aus der Steckdose preiswerter und sogar ökologischer ist als so eine Solarpumpe.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## harryw (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hmmmm... also bei so vielen Abratern werde ich dann doch nochmal in mich gehen und die Alternativen ausloten (bzw. ausmessen).


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hallo Harry,

hier mal ein Vorschlag, wie Du den Höhenunterschie ausgleichen könntest. Da ich auch ein Gefälle habe habe ich eine Kombination aus Teichflachzone Sumpfbeet (Ganz Wichtig) Kapilarsperre und normalem Beet. 

Sieht bei uns so aus: (Am Zaun ist das Gefälle zu sehen) 

     
Desweiteren habe ich das Gefälle für einen Pflanzenfilterbach genutzt. Heute würde ich evtl. das Gefälle um den Teich nutzen um umlaufend einen Pflanzenfilter in Form eines Bachlaufes anzulegen. Der Vorteil ist, dass man nicht 9 meter weit und 2,5 meter hoch pumpen muß, sondern einfach nur 0,5 Meter in den umlaufenden Pflanzenfilterbach.

 

Nur mal als Ideen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Nachdem sich der Wasserspiegel also schwierig dem Böschungswinkel anpassen lässt,
wäre überlegenswert, einen Teich zu bauen, der talseitig als Hochteich ausgeführt ist.
Wichtig ist dabei, dass die Stützmauer sehr solide ausgeführt sein muss (Wasserdruck!),
wobei sich Eisenbahnschwellen als billiges und haltbares Baumaterial zwar anbieten,
aber zur Landschaftsgestaltung im Garten verboten sind.

Wo ich mich den Kollegen anschließen muss:
Mach den Teich so voluminös und tief wie möglich!
(... und vergiss die Zweiteilung.)


----------



## harryw (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hallo Schwarzer Peter,

diese Möglichkeit ist fast schon ausgereizt. Ich habe talseitig schon einen 25 cm hohen Wulst aufgeschüttet, mit Ziegelsteinen und RC-Schotter unterfüttert. Mehr würde wahrscheinlich blöd aussehen, und wäre wohl auch bedenklich.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hallo Harry,

wie groß ist den eigentlich der Höhenunterschied? geht den nicht die bepflanzte Senke und der Hochteich? Den Hochteich noch ein paar cm aufstocken?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## harryw (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hallo Thomas,

der aktuelle Höhenunterschied beträgt 25 cm.

Gruß
Harry


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hallo Harry,

na Du erst.
Der Höhenunterschied in der bei mir beträgt fast 50 cm. Die Fotos habe ich mal als Anregung zur Gestaltung gemacht. Natürliche Teich liegen alle in einer Senke, von daher ist es ein Leichtes den Höhenunterschied durch Teichbepflanzung zu gestalten. 
Du mußt nur darauf achten, dass es Dir nix aus den Beeten in den Teich spült. 
Aus Diesem Grund geht meine Kapilarsperre auch bis hoch zur höchsten Stelle. Auch wenn es unsinnig erscheint, wenn beim gießen oder Regen Erde in den Teich gespült werden würde landet diese in der Kapilarsperre und läuft ab. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## pyro (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Was hältst Du eigendlich von meinem Vorschlag auf Seite 1 ??

Ich habe gute 30cm, eher 35cm Höhenunterschied.


----------



## harryw (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hallo pyro,

ja, so ähnlich hätte ich mir das auch vorstellen können - bis auf den freien Wasserfall, wir wollen nämlich kein Geplätscher.

Aber ich habe mich jetzt schon so gut wie verabschiedet von der zwei-Ebenen-Lösung. Bin gerade am Teichprofil Umplanen. 

Gruß
Harry


----------



## pyro (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Dann brauchst Du den Wasserlauf einfach nicht über einen Stein führen so wie ich. Ich finde das Geplätscher beruhigend und schön.

Aber wenn Du alles eh umplanst... bin ja gespannt was nun draus wird.


----------



## Sveni (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hallo Harry,

kann meinem Vorschreiber zum Thema ´´plätschern´´ nur zustimmen.

Ein Sonntag Morgen, keine Menschen weit und breit, die Vögel pfeifen, einen frischen Kaffee, eine :smoki und das leichte plätschern des Wasserfall´s....

So hat der liebe Herrgott das für mich bestimmt! Einfach nur Klasse 

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## harryw (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*



pyro schrieb:


> Aber wenn Du alles eh umplanst... bin ja gespannt was nun draus wird.



Das Teichprojekt hat jetzt erstmal Pause. Die graue Fläche ringsrum, die man auf dem Bild sieht, ist eine halbfertige Terrasse, und gestern wurden die Natursteinplatten dafür geliefert. Jetzt ist also erstmal die Vollendung der Terrasse dran.

Ich melde mich wieder, wenn es weitergeht.


----------



## Zalabaksa (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hallo Moderleischenking, *jetzt *habe ich deine Antwort gefunden!. Irgendwie kapiere ich nicht die Organisation der Frage / Antwort.
Ich such oft ewig nach beiträgen die ich verfolgen will und finde sie nicht mehr. so auch meine eigenen Wie geh ich denn da vor. Eigentlich bin ich nicht so begriffsstutzig

LG ursula


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichbau - ein paar Fragen bevor die Folie kommt*

Hallo Ursula,
wenn Du zuerst auf Portal klickst, und dann auf Kontrollzentrum dann öffnet sich links eine
Leiste in der findest Du dann ziemlich in der Mitte die Kategorie Abonnierte Themen.
Klickst Du da auf Abonnements anzeigen, dann sollten normalerweise alle Themen 
geöffnet werden zu denne Du etwas geschrieben hast.
LG Markus


----------

